# Trivia 8/4



## luckytrim (Aug 4, 2018)

trivia 8/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Carly Simon's dad is the Simon of Simon and Schuster. He  co-founded the
company.


1. What product was created during WWII, when the Italian  pastry maker
Pietro Ferrero blended hazelnuts into chocolate to stretch his  chocolate
ration?
2. The name of which coffee variety is synonymous with a port  located in
Yemen?
  a. - Espresso
  b. - Cappuccino
  c. - Mocha
   d. - Kona
3. To what does the term, Campanology refer to ?
4. One of the most well-known effects of the bacterium  Clostridium tetani in
humans is its effect on the masseter muscle which controls the  movement of
what body part?
5. Which sportsman, who went on to be head and shoulders above  everyone else,
was dropped from his school team in his favored  sport?
  a. - Magic Johnson
  b. - Michael Jordan
  c. - Larry Bird
  d. - John Elway
6. Album Cover Dept ;
A large yellow banana on a white background. Name the  band.
7. The hyoid bone, a horseshoe-shaped bone, is the one and  only bone in 
which part of the human anatomy?
8. Where would you find the 'Line of Mars' and the 'Girdle of  Venus'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Our galaxy, the Milky Way, is believed by scientists to be one  of the oldest
Galaxies in our Universe.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Nutella
2. - c
3. Campanology is the name given to the ringing of church  bells.
4. the Jaw
5. – b
6. Velvet Underground
7. Throat
8.  On the Palm of your hand

TRUTH !!
Scientists believe that the Milky Way is one of the older  galaxies in the
universe. It was formed about 13.6 billion years ago and is  almost as old as
the universe itself, which formed about 13.7 billion years  ago.


----------

